# Okaloosa Florida



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone live down in Okaloosa Florida or near the area that would like to do some fishing in September.. Im coming down the 14th threw the 21st and would like to learn some things about surf fishing. So if someone is down to teach a newbie some tricks that would be great..


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Okaloosa is a pretty big county, where are you planning on going surf fishing? I will be back at school by then so I won't be much help, but its pretty easy by yourself, and pretty relaxing.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

im going to be going in front of the blue dolphin condo.. it sets about 1/2 mile west of the pier. i have been asking questions on here and people are good to help but i want to be prepared..


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

There are a lot of us in Okaloosa County on here. Im a newbie myself, however I am sure someone will chime in for ya..


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

PM me when your ready to come down and Im sure Lowprofile or Myself can be talked in to hitting one of our favorite spots 0n the Island. UGLY


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

I want to go after anything and everything but i really want to catch a small shark so i can show my 2 yr old.. he loves the saltwater tanks in my house so for him to be able to touch a live shark would be awsome.. Im bringing 4 small 7ft catfishing rods and 1 bass pole for just casting lures in the surf.. Im determined  I have lots of lures and i bought some of those berkley alive minnows and i soaked other plastics in the juice. i do plan on buying shrimp and would like to catch some sand flea's


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ugly, thnx man that would be awsome.. ill be down sept 14th threw the 21st so we can set up a time to try and show me some stuff. thnx


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

i will have to join you guys to pick up some pointers.


----------

